# Old Triad baseboard question.



## Glennhvac (Mar 25, 2010)

I think this boiler and fin tube scheme were probably more common around Illinois rather than nationally. Does anyone have any idea of the btuh their baseboard put out? It's larger cu/al fin tube than the 2 inch stuff you typically find. I do know that with their boiler they had a 60lb relief and cranked the water temp HIGH and they always skimped on the amount of baseboard that way.

Reason I am asking is now with 0 degrees I had a guy calling with not enough heat. The system is fine but he has a blanket of lint covering the tops of the fins. He's gonna pull the covers and clean. Just curious if anyone knows the output of that baseboard as compared to the new stuff.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I don't. But you can check it yourself.


----------

